# Jungle Motors-EV conversions in So Cal



## hybrad (May 24, 2008)

Jungle Motors is currently turning PT's into ET's. We are also converting many other cars from stinky polluters into green commuters!! Bring your project by and let's get it going.

Jungle Motors
32955 Calle Perfecto
San Juan Capistrano, CA. 92675
949-833-8100
junglemotors dot com


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Brad,
Do you have any pictures or videos of cars your shop has converted?

Actual Proof of the following:
Our ET Electric vehicles-
*Are a blast to drive and VERY quiet
*Come in all colors and styles
*Cruise at 75+ Mph
*Are highway, freeway and street legal
*Can legally drive in freeway HOV lanes
*Have a range of at least 150+ miles between charges

A video of a 150+ mile drive would be perfect.

Thanks,
Manny


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

And once again no answer even after a reasonable time given to respond. 

FLUFF-N-STUFF once again. 

Pete : )


----------



## hybrad (May 24, 2008)

gottdi said:


> And once again no answer even after a reasonable time given to respond.
> 
> FLUFF-N-STUFF once again.
> 
> Pete : )


au contraire...need to hire more techs, (anyone need a job?) have 7 cars in the shop being converted as I type...will post photos when things slow down a tad. And yes, 260Ah Lith iron's do go over 150 miles.

Brad

guess I missed the part about sending photos with your info...


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

> Conversions start at $17,000 with batteries included.


Mmmmm. Naaaaaa! Not with TS and not one that can do 150 miles per charge. I guess the key term is start at. How quaint. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Batteries alone with BMS will cost that if not more. Add into that the cost of your glider and motor and controller and all your custom gauges and you end up with a price in the 60 to 100K range just like the Tesla and all the others. Price will depend on AC drive or DC and how far you want to go and how fast. $17K base price for a cheap-o-conversion is a bit conservative using even a small lithium pack and bms. 

: )


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Checked out your site and added the price for a 144 volt pack at $499 bucks each 3.2 volt pack. That comes to $22,455 bucks right off the top and that does not include a bms. 

For a wimpy 90ah battery pack it is $7,874.55 without bms. Mmmmm. I guess for a minimum pack for short runs I might make the $17K minimum but I'd have to do with out BMS and maybe some other items. Like a Car. Come on. What is the true cost after being nickeled and dimed on one of these. Guess there are plenty of folks with This kind of cash just lying around.


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

who's to say the batteries cost $499 each? with enough volume they could be had for $260 plus freight ( by sea, negligible cost). even if jungle motors charged $350 each for them the cost of a 144v pack would be under $16k,surely they could get a BMS for around a grand.so $17k for just the pack is acheivable. if they have the proper finances i think they could sell the pack for less than $13k and possibly with volume purchases on the rest of the components make the the $17k starting price,but they wouldn't make any money at that.i could see them selling a conversion with half the capacity at $17k ( conversion only,not with donor).hybrad,get some videos and testimonials from your customers on your site.


----------



## hybrad (May 24, 2008)

joseph3354 said:


> hybrad,get some videos and testimonials from your customers on your site.


 
will do..btw the $17K is for a basic 144VDC conversion with LA batts (40 mi range). Our Lithium conversions that have 100+ mile range are closer to $40K and that includes a car. No magic voodoo here, just another company trying to help save the planet and produce more EV grins...


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

> No magic voodoo here, just another company trying to help save the planet and produce more EV grins...


I'm all for it.
What are your hours?
I'll drop by.

Manny


----------



## hybrad (May 24, 2008)

Mannyman said:


> I'm all for it.
> What are your hours?
> I'll drop by.
> 
> Manny


M-F working 9 to 5, come on by...

Brad

Added a few pix...https://www.junglemotors.com/Conversions.php


----------



## roflwaffle (Sep 9, 2008)

How many cycles to 50% dod are your manged TS packs capable of, and what kinda qualifications are required for techs?


----------



## hybrad (May 24, 2008)

roflwaffle said:


> How many cycles to 50% dod are your manged TS packs capable of, and what kinda qualifications are required for techs?


should be good for about 3K full dod cycles to 20%...and the techs need mechanical, fabrication, welding and electrical experience.


----------



## roflwaffle (Sep 9, 2008)

Have you bench tested 'em over 3,000-4,000 cycles to verify this? ~$600+/kWh is great, but being from TS I wonder about quality...


----------



## Nirmalanow (Jan 1, 2010)

I just wanted to share my experience with Jungle Motors who are also the new owners of Plug-In Solutions (formerly Plug-in Supply). They offer electric car conversions and Prius plug-in conversions at their shop in Southern California.

I bought a used Prius from them with a plug-in system already installed. Unfortunately, it turns out they did not have a valid title to the vehicle and also never told me it was a total loss salvage vehicle. As a result I have a car in my garage that I cannot register or drive. My lawyer has asked them more than once to refund my money, but they have not complied. I have filed a complaint with the Department of Motor Vehicles, so hopefully this may still get resolved without requiring a lawsuit.

I would advise anyone to be very careful in doing business with Jungle Motors or Plug-In Solutions.


----------



## roflwaffle (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah... They don't seem to be the most honest as businesses go. It looks like their plug-in kits are just enginer.us kits w/ a ~$1500 markup.


----------

